

Ask HN: Is it ok if I clone this site in another programming language? - wocp

I know HN.yc is open source, but it&#x27;s written in Lisp.<p>I want to build a similar web application, may be in PHP and Slim Framework, and release the source code.<p>Is it ok?<p>And if is not ok, what I need to do? send an email to admin?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
jdubya
Just do it. If there is an issue, apologize and do it a different way.

~~~
wocp
I have seen websites which use HN's source code, but my idea is develop a
similar application but in PHP.

Because a lot of hostings support it, and so, more people will can use it.

I think you are right, if someone thinks I'm wrong, I'll do it different,
after all it will be open source.

